# Sagem Fast 800 adsl (free adsl)  & MacOSX



## hegemonikon (10 Décembre 2002)

Je dois aller ce soir installer une connexion adsl free chez quelqu'un qui a un iMac 350 sous MACOSX.

Y-a-t'il des choses à savoir avant de me lancer ? C'est de l'USB est-ce que ça fonctionne sans plantage sous osx ? Y-a-t'il des pilotes récents ?

Sinon la solution est peut-être un vieux Pentium 90 sous NetBSD (compat Linux) pour faire routeur et ainsi éviter le lien USB modem-ordi ...

Toutes vos remarques seront les bienvenues...


----------



## Zitoune (10 Décembre 2002)

Va voir là : à droite figure un lien pour télécharger le pilote du modem.


----------



## hegemonikon (10 Décembre 2002)

Merci, je ne connaissais pas ce site...

Rapide et efficace 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ah les zitounes de Crète...inoubliable !


----------



## hegemonikon (10 Décembre 2002)

merci c'était simple :

1/ téléchargement du pilote de macasdsl 
2/ installation de pilote (choisir l'option par défaut)
3/ Redémarrage 
4/ login , pass
5/ Connecté

Durée de l'opération : 2 minutes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




modem autoalimenté par le port USB : ça veut dire déconnexion quand l'ordi passe en veille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon débits bons..et une semaine entre l'envoi du courrier et la réception du modem...oas mal...


----------

